# untraceable likes should i be worried ?



## roley poley (12 May 2020)

I count over 30 likes etc from a green G scrabble tile logo that appear via the bell notification at top right of the page ,there is no name next to his G logo .When I check on my thread comment he references to he doesn't appear in the comments bar on any of them why is this ? Do we have some privacy setting I don't understand as this is unique to me???


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2020)

Probably some spammer that the mods have squished since you got your like notifications.


----------



## roley poley (12 May 2020)

been coming up for days last one at 20.07 today and still not on my thread comment strange I am worried it maybe a spammer to be honest as it wasnt "normal" and want to know if its common


----------



## roley poley (12 May 2020)

just received one on this thead with a wow emoji but not appearing on publics screen


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

roley poley said:


> just received one on this thead with a wow emoji but not appearing on publics screen


Along with the one from HLaB?


----------



## roley poley (12 May 2020)

only one showing from HLaB publicly but there on my bell icon drop for me to see ..mod job needed


----------



## roley poley (12 May 2020)

yep they keep on a cumin by for now kids


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 May 2020)

Can we have a screen shot? Before I go to bed? Pretty please?


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)

sorry it took so long had to learn how to do screenshots


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 May 2020)

That looks like a system-generated summary of likes you have received, it's not a member [G] who's liking your posts.
What happens if you choose the "unsummarize alerts" option?


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That looks like a system-generated summary of likes you have received, it's not a member [G] who's liking your posts.
> What happens if you choose the "unsummarize alerts" option?


no change mate


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2020)

Hello!
Sorry for being late to this, and sorry if I gave you a laughing smiley on each of your posts @roley poley , it was just for illustration purposes.
Yes, @glasgowcyclist is correct, the G is not a member, but a summary of alerts.
I get the same when I summarize my alerts.
Tbh, I haven't fully explored how the alerts summary works (on, off, on only for some alerts) but I know that, instead of getting, say, 20 alerts for likes from you, I only get an alert from G that says you gave me 20 likes.
If this makes sense.
Hopefully this explanation has cleared it for you, if not, just ask away, I'll try to answer.
For sure, an IT expert I'm not 😄
Edit: I changed the laughing smileys to the loving it smileys, just to see what G does.


----------



## Alex H (13 May 2020)

I'll agree with @glasgowcyclist - it's system generated. I've had this a couple of times when there's more than 4 (possibly?) likes for the same post.


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hello!
> Sorry for being late to this, and sorry if I gave you a laughing smiley on each of your posts @roley poley , it was just for illustration purposes.
> Yes, @glasgowcyclist is correct, the G is not a member, but a summary of alerts.
> I get the same when I summarize my alerts.
> ...


HELLO PAT was thinking many people with time on their hands were having a go at hacking into any thing they could as a pastime off work .It doesn't make sense to me either that's why I highlight it and still doesn't so is your answer "don't worry its a hiccough in the system" ??


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2020)

roley poley said:


> HELLO PAT was thinking many people with time on their hands were having a go at hacking into any thing they could as a pastime off work .It doesn't make sense to me either that's why I highlight it and still doesn't so is your answer "don't worry its a hiccough in the system" ??


My answer is: don't worry, it's a feature of the system.
If you want to, I'll look into how to switch it off.
I think if you click on "preferences" then "un-summarise alerts", G will stop appearing.


----------



## byegad (13 May 2020)

That's a pity. I thought the OP had acquired a stalker! I was looking forward to said stalker being outed and hauled away by the fuzz.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2020)

byegad said:


> That's a pity. I thought the OP had acquired a stalker! I was looking forward to said stalker being outed and hauled away by the fuzz.


I could turn G on for you


----------



## roley poley (13 May 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> My answer is: don't worry, it's a feature of the system.
> If you want to, I'll look into how to switch it off.
> I think if you click on "preferences" then "un-summarise alerts", G will stop appearing.


thankyou for your help" un-summarise alerts" when clicked does not stop it but I am willing to live with it as long as its no threat to me or any one else 🥰


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2020)

roley poley said:


> thankyou for your help" un-summarise alerts" when clicked does not stop it but I am willing to live with it as long as its no threat to me or any one else 🥰


I have tried something in your settings: I have set the threshold for summarizing to 50, thinking, maybe, it won't summarize until you get 50 reactions to a post.
Let me know if this helps.


----------

